# Beagle and Vizsla? What do you think?



## katiesommer (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all. We are considering a rescue dog. She's part beagle, that's all I know, but I'm trying to figure out the rest of her. I thought vizsla. But i also thought red nose pitbull. She's 1 year old and small, only 25 pounds. What do you think? Any input? Thank you!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm inclined to say pit bull because of the short ears, but there are quite a few breeds with that coloring. I'd think a vizsla beagle mix would have longer floppy ears. Do you know anything about her energy level or temperament? She's gorgeous!


----------



## katiesommer (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks, it was the ears that got me, too. Any guesses on other types she might be crossed with? (Sorry, I know this is a vizsla forum!)

Her foster said that she was a very good girl, good with kids and other dogs, but a little whiney and nervous at first. She does well on a leash and in a kennel and can be trusted in the house during the day alone. She was easily housebroken. Foster mom didn't mention anything about her being particularly high-energy or if she enjoys learning and training. Here are some photos of her puppies, all of which look like this. Sorry if I'm not doing attachments right.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's hard to say. Her face shape is certainly more like a vizsla than a pit with it being narrower. She kind of reminds me of my sister's dachshund mix actually. He's about the same weight as her actually, and doxies do come in that color. 

What about dobermann pinscher? shorter ears, narrow face, those sorts of markings. Size is smaller than I'd expect, but that could be from the beagle.


----------



## katiesommer (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought about that (doberman) immediately when I saw one of her puppies, actually. But it was her red nose and those gold eyes that made me question it....I thought those were tell-tale signs of vizsla, but I am certainly no expert! 

Boy, mutt guessing could be a hobby of mine. How fun!


----------



## katiesommer (Feb 17, 2015)

Goodness, einspänner, your Scout is absolutely adorable. That's a dreamy dog, right there. Just beautiful.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

aww, thank you! She makes me very happy. 

I love guessing breeds! Ever since I was a kid I loved looking at the dog section of the encyclopedia and memorizing little details about different breeds. 

Let us know if you end up adopting her.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I wouldn't rule out vizsla mix, as you've pointed out, snout and eye colouring are consistent with a V, not sure what a red pit bull looks like though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What about Vizsla and Whippet? Do you have a whole body shot? The puppies surely have Beagle genes. So cute! I just found out that a Beagle won the Westminster Best in Show this year.


----------



## katiesommer (Feb 17, 2015)

I do not have a full body shot yet, no, but will likely get one on Saturday. Just found out the dad of the puppies was pure beagle which explains why they are so beagley. The rescue still has this doggie down as a beagle mix but I just can't see it....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Her ears look just like Whippet ears.


----------

